# "you little model!!!" Reo's last picture! R.I.P



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Reo's last picture before he died!

http://s982.photobucket.com/albums/ae303/weluvbettas90/?action=view&current=DSC_6371.jpg


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Aww, too bad he died! But he was an awesome black copper dragon!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

he was really handsome, sorry for your loss =[


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was very pretty.


----------

